# [Suche] Tutorial über Corel Painter



## gustavmega (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tutorial über Corel Painter.


Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
G.M.


----------



## bembulak (24. August 2004)

*Painter tutorial*

Hallo!

Erst mal wäre interessant, welche Version es ist.

Aber:

Ich hatte den Painter mal als Zugabe zu einem Zeichentablet dabei. Da war ein Handbuch mit Tutorials dabei, das war schon sehr hilfreich.

Ich müsst mal nachsehen, ob ich das noch wo liegen habe, denke aber schon.

mfg


----------



## gustavmega (24. August 2004)

es wäre super  , es handelt sich um COREL PAINTER 8.0 deutsch.

Gruß,
G.M.


----------



## bembulak (27. August 2004)

*Tutorial für Corel Painter*

Hallo!

Ich werd jetzt mal ein bisschen Stöbern und hoffe, dass ich was finde.
Wenn ich's hab, meld ich mich und schick es dir dann via Mail, wenn du willst.

Kann aber ein paar Tage dauern - also bitte nicht böse sein.

bis bald,


b3mBul@k


----------



## gustavmega (27. August 2004)

böse sein?  Ich bin sehr dankbar, dass Du es mir überhaupt anbietest  .

Gruß,
G.M.


----------

